# Wtf is going on?? (oil leak)(pics)



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Ok so I drive my car only on weekends. Haven't had much problems apart from a slight leaking power steering pump which was recently fitted by a popular garage on here (have yet to pop down to get them to sort it out). Anyway as I got home last night, reversing in to the garage I notice a trail of oil, now I'm thinking wtf. Look under the car as it's running and it's dripping oil. Turn it off. Have a gander in the engine bay to see how what's wrong and can't see anything. Did hear it was making a weird gurgling noise coming from the radiator pipe.

Today since I had time to inspect, I jacked up the front and it's coming from the driver side. It's not the cam half moon seals as I got that leak sorted last year and the area looks bone dry. It's not the dip stick as that fits in firm and wasn't even sticking out. Btw it's now reading low on the dip stick. I do have an oil filter relocation kit fitted. 

Here are pics I've managed to take today:










You can see oil dripping alongside the power steering rack. Can also see a drop of oil on the oil filter relocation piping from the engine. Haven't started the car since yesterday.










You can see that it's also leaking on to the subframe. The passenger side was fine.



















As I was laying on the floor under the car, contemplating my existence and wtf is wrong with the car now I noticed drops of oil coolant forming on the bell housing and progressively getting worse, probably since the car was jacked from the front and not level. I then decided to drop the front down and call it a day. 

So now I'm trying to narrow down the leak. Rear main oil seal? Headgasket? Bearing in mind that this seemed to happen all of a sudden. What's the cost I'm looking at? Will order some more oil. Thinking about getting it trucked to a garage on weekend. Hold me guys I'm not gonna make it....


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

It's difficult to pin point the exact source of the leak as oil has gone everywhere. So what I would suggest is to completely clean that oil off, top-up your oil and then start it up again and have a look at where it leaks from, try and leave the car up in the air and get underneath when it's started and you should see where the oil leak is coming from.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

What are the susceptible areas that a leak will happen from the driver side?


----------



## Nexen (Jul 19, 2009)

I'd check the oil filter relocation kit . Maybe a pipe coming loose . My tuner recently lost his laptop , Det gear and AFR gear while mapping a Scooby . Oil pipe came off while mapping on the road and it went up in flames . Owner of the Scooby recent fitted it all himself


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow Wtf. Got me worried now. But the oil filter relocation kit was fitted several years ago and haven't had any issues from that.


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Check the hoses, check the fittings are still tight, check the sandwich plate. it could be anything, BUT you have to clean it all up first then start it up and see where oil is coming from, otherwise you will just be guessing.


----------



## Nexen (Jul 19, 2009)

O-ring seal can perish where it screws on where the filter went


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Thinking about it, oil filter relocation kit and associated gubbins/seals could be the culprit. Only just thought as had a similar problem on my Focus and it turned out the person who fitted the oil filter didn't put it on properly and it leaked oil causing a low level on the dipstick.


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Is the filter still located in original position ? I have a filter locate kit and the pipe was jaffed where it fits into the AN fitting and just pissed out and that just started all of a sudden and that's been fitted years but I didn't fit it... It was on the pressure side not the return side


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

I had similar problem and it was the relocation kit coming off the oil filter housing. It was dripping very little but over a year made a mess, i removed it and cleaned it all up.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

When was last oil change done? Either way guess relocation kit needs to be checked for its seals and may aswell do an oil change once the issue is located and fixed? Then get those toes gainz lol, your guna make it brah


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Lol. Last oil change was done by Mgt. I've had a feel around the sandwich plate and it is wet. It looks like its dripping on to the front diff then falling off from there. Could barely get my hand in there! I have no idea how I'm going to be able to get to the kit without removing the inlet plenum. Looks like a serious headache.


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Plenum isn't too bad


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

DazGTR said:


> Plenum isn't too bad


Lol from threads on the net it looks like a right knuckle chafing ball ache.


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Helps if you have small hands , plenum is not an issue! You should be able to take it off easily!


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Easier if the engine is off. It's all that crap underneath it. I've heard people remove most of the pipes underneath it anyway. Is there any comprehensive guide?


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

The cam covers are worth a check sometimes the screws work loose


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

CSB said:


> Easier if the engine is off. It's all that crap underneath it. I've heard people remove most of the pipes underneath it anyway. Is there any comprehensive guide?


It is the stuff underneath that makes it hard and yes you can remove it all. Not a guide any where unfortunately. I was going to do it to mine but didnt have the time to figure it all out.

I will be doing it at some point though as i have to pull mine apart again.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Turns out it was a nick in one of the oil cooler pipes coming from the engine. All sorted and hopefully it won't happen again!


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

CSB said:


> Turns out it was a nick in one of the oil cooler pipes coming from the engine. All sorted and hopefully it won't happen again!


Glad it's sorted for you! Back on the road where she belongs!!


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Haha thanks. Yeah was a long 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Glad thats sorted!!!


----------

